# Meets and Newbies



## Dan101 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi, I'm fairly new to the forum (diagnosed December '09). I always thought that I wouldn't be the type of person who would want to meet up with others in my situation. I've come to the stage mow where, through this forum, I feel that by talking to others going through the same things that I am (and many who have already gone through it and come out the other side much better) is a great way to come to terms with Diabetes, to understand it further and learn how to live with it. To that end, I was wondering if anyone knew of any meet ups or meeting happening soon in the Lancashire/Blackpool area. I would be coming alone (my mum is so great and supportive but I want to be able to understand this on my own first) so I would be very nervous!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2010)

Dan101 said:


> Hi, I'm fairly new to the forum (diagnosed December '09). I always thought that I wouldn't be the type of person who would want to meet up with others in my situation. I've come to the stage mow where, through this forum, I feel that by talking to others going through the same things that I am (and many who have already gone through it and come out the other side much better) is a great way to come to terms with Diabetes, to understand it further and learn how to live with it. To that end, I was wondering if anyone knew of any meet ups or meeting happening soon in the Lancashire/Blackpool area. I would be coming alone (my mum is so great and supportive but I want to be able to understand this on my own first) so I would be very nervous!



Hi Dan, meeting up with fellow diabetics gives you such a boost! Great to be amongst people who really get it. I've been to a few now - like you I was a bit nervous at first, but have had such a great time at each one  I think there is something about people who have to live with this, and are serious about taking care of themselves and prepared to travel to meet ena enjoy the company of others, that makes them all particularly easy to warm to and get along with - wahtever their age of background.

I'm not aware of any meetings in the Lancs area planned at the moment, but we do have quite a few members up there so perhaps someone would be good enough to plan one? Also, Shelley may have some Circle D contacts up there - Shelley? I'm sure you could have a terrific day out in Blackpool if our Brighton meet is anything to go by!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Dan,

I'm Shelley and I run a group for 18-30's in Kent, but have motivated others to set up groups all over the UK and know people all over the UK with diabetes 

I have set up a diabetes database to try and link local ppl together too  if you want me to add you just shout 

As Northe says sometimes a meet might involve travelling to get to, off the top of my head there is a group that runs in the Blackburn area. The link below is to their facebook group if you want to get in touch. Do you have facebook? As this is a good way for me to keep you up to date on events

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=708555922#!/group.php?gid=35902545851&ref=ts

Tons of support out there, and once you go to a meet up you will get hooked...I have loved each and everyone I have organised and been too 

S xxx


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Dan, you can can be newly diagnosed and nervous or an old veteran like me and still be nervous. The Brighton meet up was the first one i have been to since my diagnosis in childhood (*erherm* 20 or so years ago since i last went to such a do) and had such a great time i will definately be going to more 

I have started to make new friends along the way which is fab and as Shelley says once hooked....

Bernie xx


----------



## Dan101 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi to all! Shelb1uk, yeah I have a facebook account, how do get in touch? Thank you to all for your encouragement. I'm naturally nervous and rather shy but feel the time has come for me to meet others going through and those who have gone through what I (and others like me') are experiencing. It's certainly been a tough few months I can tell you, it's affected work more than I thought it would and the emotional side of things s hard to get acres to those who just don't understand how low this can make you feel. All advice I can get is most appreciated and the support from people on this site is, as I've said before and always will, a constant source of help and comfort!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jul 8, 2010)

Dan101 said:


> Hi to all! Shelb1uk, yeah I have a facebook account, how do get in touch? Thank you to all for your encouragement. I'm naturally nervous and rather shy but feel the time has come for me to meet others going through and those who have gone through what I (and others like me') are experiencing. It's certainly been a tough few months I can tell you, it's affected work more than I thought it would and the emotional side of things s hard to get acres to those who just don't understand how low this can make you feel. All advice I can get is most appreciated and the support from people on this site is, as I've said before and always will, a constant source of help and comfort!



Hi Dan, I'l PM you my email add in a sec x


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 8, 2010)

Dan its a great idea and really is worth doing in my exerience 

Hope to see you at a meet for a good catch up soon


----------

